# Specific 3D Printers, Scanners, & Hardware > Other 3D Printers / Scanners / Hardware > LIX 3D Printing Pen >  KS Project Update #2: News + stretching goals

## Eddie

*Project Update #2: News + stretching goals*Posted by LIX ♥ Like

Hello guys, sorry for the delay, we have been busy with doing some tests and taking a conclusion about all. Here we have prepared some stretching goals for you.
Due to numerous demands about the black filament bags, when our campaign will be finished, you will be able to communicate with us if you would like to receive black filaments or multicolor ones.
Ps: we are working on the USB power supply conclusion and today we will make a new update about it
Thank you

----------

